# Happy Birthday, Mr. Drinky!



## mhlee (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, K.

I hope you're celebrating by . . . drinking. :biggrin:


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy B Day K.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Karring!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Karring!:hbday:


----------



## heldentenor (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, Karring--next time we get together, your first drink is on me. The next eighteen, you're on your own.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday K!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, Karring!

Hope you are having fun with family and friends, and that we'll see another photograph tomorrow of many empty bottles.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday K!
Looking forward to some classic drunken posts later tonight from you!
Here's to many more-cheers


----------



## cclin (Feb 23, 2014)

Karring, happy birthday!:beer:


----------



## Lefty (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday, K!


----------



## seryk20 (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Karring


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 23, 2014)

happy birthday, brother!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you all. I must say that I didn't do anything special -- not even a special wine. Though I guess I did start the day off with some bloody marys  

These days and dates have been one grand blur. As some of you know I am moving, and this Wednesday I am packing out. I also have to deal with renovations of the new place before he move in and two kids full time as my babysitter quit for another job at the worst possible time. 

Oh well, things are going to be done soon. I'll party on my next birthday. 

Cheers,
karring


----------



## Twistington (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy birthday K!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy birthday buddy. Hope things settle down soon. 

Cheers,

- Josh


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 23, 2014)

Belated happy birthday, and congrats on the new digs.


----------



## brianh (Feb 23, 2014)

Belated happy bday!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 24, 2014)

Almost missed this, Happy Birthday, Karring! Hope the move goes smoothly. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Feb 24, 2014)

Me too. Happy B'day K!


----------

